# LOOKing for information on a LOOK 585



## alfa011

Recently bought an used LOOK 585 frame via the web which has not arrived yet.
Looking for information about it.
Basically I would like to know if is a 2007 model and if it is an Origin or an Ultra.
Also I would like to know what type of bottom bracket it uses. Can someone tell? Thanks in advance.
Best,
AM.


----------



## robdamanii

Not sure on the model specifically, but BB is english threaded.


----------



## bikerjulio

You probably know this already, but those are Campy BB cups installed. Send them to me if you don't need them  Seriously.


----------



## alfa011

Hello. Thank you both. We are making progress!
Now to get a suitable crankset like a Stronglight Pulsion or a Zipp Quad / Vulma.
By the way, the Campagnolo BB cups were not part of the deal.
Best to both.
AM


----------



## Keith A

I have a 585 Ultra and the frame is labeled (decals) as such in several places. So my guess is that unless it says Ultra somewhere on the frame, then it isn't an Ultra.


----------



## alfa011

Keith A said:


> I have a 585 Ultra and the frame is labeled (decals) as such in several places. So my guess is that unless it says Ultra somewhere on the frame, then it isn't an Ultra.


Thank you Keith. As I am not familiar with the 585 series, there was three models offered? The Origin, Optimum and the Ultra? Or there was also a "plain" 585? If not, can I assume this is an "Origin" or an "Optimum" model? Even if is not labeled as such?

AM


----------



## Keith A

My best guess is that this is a standard 2006 version which I believe became the "Origin" model. Doing a quick search on Google doesn't produce many frames in this color and the ones I did see all had a red fork, whereas yours is black. Are you sure about the model year?

BTW, the "Optimum" model had different geometry for a more upright riding position with a shorter top tube and longer head tube.


----------



## charlox5

Keith A said:


> I have a 585 Ultra and the frame is labeled (decals) as such in several places. So my guess is that unless it says Ultra somewhere on the frame, then it isn't an Ultra.


2nd this. my ultra is labeled as such in numerous places.


----------



## alfa011

Keith A said:


> My best guess is that this is a standard 2006 version which I believe became the "Origin" model. Doing a quick search on Google doesn't produce many frames in this color and the ones I did see all had a red fork, whereas yours is black. Are you sure about the model year?
> 
> BTW, the "Optimum" model had different geometry for a more upright riding position with a shorter top tube and longer head tube.


Mmmm I tend to think you are right. The previous owner was not the original one. 
He said he thought it was a 2007 model. 
I will post an additional photo. It contains a detailed view of the HS5SL steerer and next to it what it seems to be the original steerer. Please take a look at it to see if it helps. If not, I will have to wait for its arrival and measure it carefully. Thank you again Keith.


----------



## Keith A

So what's the deal with the 2nd fork? Again, I might be wrong about this, but I thought the '06 came with the HSC 5 SL. It would be great if you could find a brochure from that year.


----------



## alfa011

Yeah. I agree. A 2006 and 2007 Look brochure would help to clarify all this. The two steerers were bought as part of the deal.


----------



## Keith A

Well I do have a Look brochure from the year of my Look 585 Ultra and I'm pretty sure this is 2007, although there is no date in there. The brochure doesn't contain your color version, so this is another reason to suspect yours is from 2006.


----------



## alfa011

Keith A said:


> Well I do have a Look brochure from the year of my Look 585 Ultra and I'm pretty sure this is 2007, although there is no date in there. The brochure doesn't contain your color version, so this is another reason to suspect yours is from 2006.


Ok.. This what I will do, I will wait for the frame and upon arrival I will take more detailed photos, measure it all over and will email all the information along with its serial number to Look Cycle USA. I hope they will be able to help.

Thank you Keith.


----------



## Keith A

alfa011 said:


> Ok.. This what I will do, I will wait for the frame and upon arrival I will take more detailed photos, measure it all over and will email all the information along with its serial number to Look Cycle USA. I hope they will be able to help.
> 
> Thank you Keith.


Happy to help. BTW, you might want to contact "Justin" who words for look and is here on RBR.
View Profile: justin. - Road Bike, Cycling Forums


----------



## crewman

"Now to get a suitable crankset like a Stronglight Pulsion or a Zipp Quad / Vulma."

Stay away from the Stronglight Pulsions. I know three friends that had there's break. The Campy super records are just as light and are far better.


----------



## abstrack

I think that this red frame is from 2005 or 2006. It's a beautiful color, but there is no red 585 frame appearing in the 2007 Look catalog.


----------



## edk

@abstrack: cool to see the 2007 catalog of the 585. 

Do you have the 595 pages from that catalog (or the complete version) as well? Could you post it? I am looking for quiet some time for the total 2007 on the internet. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tranzformer

Keith A said:


> Well I do have a Look brochure from the year of my Look 585 Ultra and I'm pretty sure this is 2007, although there is no date in there. The brochure doesn't contain your color version, so this is another reason to suspect yours is from 2006.


I'm confused by your post. Do you believe it is a 2007 or a 2006?


----------



## alfa011

Man..wish I could see a 2006 Look catalog. That will clear things out. Yes.


----------



## abstrack

edk-

Here are two more pages on the 595 model from the 2007 catalog.

Perhaps additional colorways were available in countries other than the USA(?)


----------



## edk

Brilliant, thanks al lot!


----------



## Keith A

abstrack said:


> I think that this red frame is from 2005 or 2006. It's a beautiful color, but there is no red 585 frame appearing in the 2007 Look catalog.


Do you happen to have any high-res scans of this catalog? I'd love to get the images as I have a 585 Ultra from that year.


----------



## alfa011

Hello again. 
Found this 2009 page in the web. It is for selling a 2006 585.
BNA - Australian Cycling Forums ? View topic - (MELB) Look 585 frame & fork, 2006 model, Small, Tangerine,
Seems to ad validity that my incoming frame could be a 2006 model.
Also found on the same page a link for frames geometries. Maybe for 2009 Look frames.
Geometries

Also other web pages related to the 2006 585 frame.

Road Magazine Profiled Bikes
For sale: Tangerine Orange LOOK 585 Carbon Road Bike 57cm DuraAce, Ksyrium, Very Low Miles - The Chainlink
2006 Look 585 - Weight Weenies
Cervelo R3 vs. Look 585 | Frommel

After looking at all the links above, it makes me confident to think that this really a 2006 585 frame. 

Any comments if I might be correct?


AM.


----------



## Keith A

The only thing that would still be nice is to see your color listed. In the Road Magazine article, the list the following colors: Black Carbon; Titan Weave; Credit Agricole. I'm pretty sure the Credit Agricole is white. No red?


----------



## pdh777

Pretty sure this is an Origin / not Ultra or Optimum. Could be wrong but I think Optimum came out in 08. The Ultra was clearly marked as such.
Can't help with the exact year.

The forks were HSC5's from 07 - 10 / cannot say whet they were before.


----------



## abstrack

Anyone have a more definitive model year on the OP's red frame?


----------



## alfa011

alfa011 said:


> Man..wish I could see a 2006 Look catalog. That will clear things out. Yes.


 Hello. Thanks to the courtesy of Keith "Abstrack" I have now a 2007 Look Cyclery catalog (.pdf). Everything I have seen in the web and from this catalog tends to indicate that this frame is a 2006 model. Thank you Keith Abstrack.


----------



## Keith A

alfa011 said:


> Hello. Thanks to the courtesy of Keith "Abstrack" I have now a 2007 Look Cyclery catalog (.pdf). Everything I have seen in the web and from this catalog tends to indicate that this frame is a 2006 model. Thank you Keith Abstrack.


I'd like to add my thanks to Keith "Abstrack" as well as he sent me the PDF of the 2007 catalog too -- which is the model year of my 585 Ultra. I guess "Keith A's" are good guys


----------



## alfa011

Keith A said:


> I'd like to add my thinks to Keith "Abstrack" as well as he sent me the PDF of the 2007 catalog too -- which is the model year of my 585 Ultra. I guess "Keith A's" are good guys


Yeah. Definitely. Definitely.


----------



## edk

Decals of the 585 in OP seems to be de decals Look used in 2006.


----------



## wheelio

*Look 585 origin*

I have that same limited edition red 585 origin frame I bought in 07. To bad that's not the original fork.Not to many around with that color scheme. I just switched mine over to Campagnolo 11 group from a Campy 10 group. It's the bike I go to for long days in the saddle. Don't understand why Look quit making such a wonderful riding frame. It's definitely a keeper. Enjoy.


----------



## alfa011

Thank you Wheelio. Believe it or not, I have not opened the box since arrival. Been so busy in many other things. Like collecting the Look carbon crankset, Look carbon / TI seatpost, Look carbon stem and the Look carbon handlebars.. Only part missing is a set of Campagnolo 10 speed shifters. Eventually I will have them. By the way, did you took a close look at the pics? There are two steerers in them. Could one of them be the original? And yes, it is a keeper. Oh yeah!


----------



## wheelio

Alfa011, not sure what you mean by two steerers, did you mean forks? The original fork should be red to match the frame. By the way is that the Trevi fountain on your icon(avatar) picture? How I long to be back cycling in Italy..


----------



## justin.

I have catalogs going back to 1998 and I do not see this frame in any of them. It is possible that I have US only catalogs and this is a european only color that wasn't sold here. Either way, if you PM me the serial number I can see if I can find more information for you.


----------



## wheelio

I've only seen one other one back in 08 near Santa Rosa. The guy told me they only sent a few to the states. I saw two in one day ( red ones ), same as mine in France in 2009.


----------



## alfa011

Hello. Please take a look at this website. 

Look 585 frameset - Wheelworks Bicycle Stores and Cycling Centers

In it it is shown a photo of a 2006 585 frame. I have enclosed it in this posting.

It looks the same as mine. 

Only difference is that my frame came with a black Look HSC 5 SL carbon fork.

By the way, I am working on the serial number. It is covered by paint and it is hard to read. It is a 10 digit S/N and seems alphanumeric. 

Stay tuned.


----------

